# Amazon announces the Kindle 2



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazon.com: Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation): Kindle Store


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know but the tipping point on this technology will occur when Naphtali Press starts selling titles on it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 10, 2009)

Durham on Scandal is available for the Kindle; maybe the tipping point will come if folks buy copies. I think I sold "1" last year.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 10, 2009)

There is that problem. If Amazon had gone with some PDF reader the bar would be so much lower for getting books to the reader and the text would be essentially the same as the printed version. 


Joshua said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Durham on Scandal is available for the Kindle; maybe the tipping point will come if folks buy copies. I think I sold "1" last year.
> ...


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 10, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Are many Reformed Publishers making books available in Kindle Format yet?



Yes, there are! Edwards, Calvin, some of Sproul etc!!! And many of them are only 2-4 dollars! I love mine and this one looks even better! Might have to give mine to my mother for her birthday and get this new one for me! 

-----Added 2/10/2009 at 04:00:13 EST-----



NaphtaliPress said:


> Durham on Scandal is available for the Kindle; maybe the tipping point will come if folks buy copies. I think I sold "1" last year.



I'll buy it if you tell me what it's about and if it's not too dry.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Durham on Scandal is available for the Kindle; maybe the tipping point will come if folks buy copies. I think I sold "1" last year.



If I get a Kindle (and I might), I'll buy one, Chris!


----------



## py3ak (Feb 10, 2009)

I would like to own a Kindle, and _Concerning Scandal_ is one of the first books I would buy. Alas, the happiness of Kindle ownership at this point seems but a distant dream, a little less attainable than ruling the world, but a little more attainable than suddenly developing a remarkably powerful and flexible bass-baritone.


----------



## Casey (Feb 10, 2009)

py3ak said:


> I would like to own a Kindle, and _Concerning Scandal_ is one of the first books I would buy. Alas, the happiness of Kindle ownership at this point seems but a distant dream, a little less attainable than ruling the world, but a little more attainable than suddenly developing a remarkably powerful and flexible bass-baritone.


This makes me wonder what goes through your head when calculating the probability of your buying a candy-bar at a gas station.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 10, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to own a Kindle, and _Concerning Scandal_ is one of the first books I would buy. Alas, the happiness of Kindle ownership at this point seems but a distant dream, a little less attainable than ruling the world, but a little more attainable than suddenly developing a remarkably powerful and flexible bass-baritone.
> ...



That's easy: I never buy candy bars, so I can only dream of being the most powerful businessman on the planet, able to topple small countries with the flick of a pen.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 10, 2009)

Nothing is as good as the "good old" paper books.


----------



## Richard King (Feb 10, 2009)

I have several books on my Kindle that the PB crowd brought to my attention.
I have the complete works of Jonathan Edwards which I think cost me .99 cents. I have Concerning Scandal by Durham which was cheap. The Bruised Reed by Richard Sibbes is waiting on there to be read. John Knox and the Reformation was downloaded completely off a free site.
I have the Westminster Confession with scripture references and that was free. The same way I got Piper's What We Should Pray and a lot of Spurgeon sermons.
I got Keller's Reason for God much cheaper than a tree version.
I have Swarms of Locusts which is pretty sobering info on the catholic church's history.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks all. Here's a link to Concerning Scandal, the Kindle Version.
Amazon.com: Concerning Scandal: The Kindle Store: James Durham,Christopher Coldwell,David C. Lachman
A bit about the book is included as well.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so leaning toward buying a Kindle 2...so, so leaning...

I've read all the benefits, etc. $9.99 for new books. 1500 books to carry around with you. I'm thinking about how I might use it at church. Is it possible to project the text on a screen? 

Could have numerous translations of the Bible at the tip of my finger, even sermon notes, etc. 

Very interesting....


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

Kindle just reminds me way too much of spending afternoons next to the wood pile working up a sweat.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 11, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Kindle just reminds me way too much of spending afternoons next to the wood pile working up a sweat.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Kindle just reminds me way too much of spending afternoons next to the wood pile working up a sweat.



And that's a bad thing?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 12, 2009)

[selfish baby mode]

Me wanna British Kindle 2...me wanna!

[/selfish baby mode]

But seriously, my home is piled with books and I have no space, and the Kindle is only available for the USA at the moment...

So...

ME WANNA KINDLE!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Ivan said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Kindle just reminds me way too much of spending afternoons next to the wood pile working up a sweat.
> ...



No, it is not a bad thing  Frankly, I miss it. I just can't get the name. It seems to make no connection with what the object is. . . . another senseless death due to drive by nihilism.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2009)

Lawrence,

Maybe the idea of Kindle isn't too far off because, when you mentioned it, I thought that e-books could turn regular books into kindling. I don't know if that was the motivation but your imagery made me think about it.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich, 
You may have struck gold there on their reasoning. The other possibility I thought of is that they are trying to kindle thought.

I sure hope they don't turn the printed and bound page into kindling. I just can't picture myself as a 'electron-running-in-a-pathiphile'.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 12, 2009)

For $360, this thing needs to plug into a TV and double as a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 12, 2009)

_"HOUSANDS OF FREE BOOKS
Just about any book that is available in PDF (Adobe Acrobat) or in e-book format can be read on your Kindle. That gives you a vast library to build upon._

If this is true then we have thousands of free books!  Just gotta forego my carpayment this month and buy the Kindle.


----------

